# Which is your favorate?



## j-rod ACCF (Feb 18, 2009)

i just dont know.


----------



## StbAn (Feb 18, 2009)

I was really addicted to the GC one.


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Feb 18, 2009)

i havent played that one.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 18, 2009)

City Folk I guess, since it's better than WW and GC. At least to me.


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Feb 18, 2009)

thats my thought.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 18, 2009)

GC, i played for hours and hours every single day for atleast a year. Wild World kept me playing for like a month. City Folk bores me, and I barely play it (cause I need to buy batteries).


----------



## Grawr (Feb 18, 2009)

_Topic Moved: General AC Discussion_


----------



## Sapphireflames (Feb 18, 2009)

My AC GC reminds me of my town now.........By the way, anyone have Animal Island for GB?


----------



## Miranda (Feb 18, 2009)

I guess I'll have to say ACCF, it's the only one I've ever played.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 19, 2009)

Aww you guys are all new-school. Dude the old school AC for the GC was bomb. I loved the 5pm tune. Nobody can top the music like how it was in the GC version. That is what elevator music is all about. Enough said.

=P


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 19, 2009)

Ya CityFolk and GC


----------



## Rene (Feb 19, 2009)

the latest is always the most loved


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Feb 19, 2009)

ok,more people.


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 19, 2009)

My 1st game was wild world but i like city folk better i guess.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 19, 2009)

I like the 'Classicness' of ACGC. I liked how Wild World was portable, I took it everywhere.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2009)

AC : PG (Population Growing) Dude. One word. THEBESTACGAMEEVER!!


----------



## danny330 (Feb 19, 2009)

i only played ac:gc for 2-5 hours, so i cant give a real opinionof that, but ac:cf is waaaaaay better than ac:ww, because ac:ww has very little holidays.


----------



## The Phone Company (Mar 9, 2009)

GC was the BEST! I have lots of GC exclusives.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 9, 2009)

Isn't there a game for nintendo 64 like that?

Anyways, GC was the bomb because you didn't need batteries, 
AC:CF is kinda better because you get wifi.

I forgot where i put my gc game. i think its in florida, And ii live in NJ


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 9, 2009)

I like CF most as I only recently got into the AC craze so I only have CF and WW (WW cos my mate had it )


----------



## Majora (Mar 13, 2009)

What about the first AC for N64?


----------



## Cheese (Mar 13, 2009)

I say Wii one because newer better graphics


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 13, 2009)

City folk because it was the first time I got to wi-fi and meet people.


----------



## pjcguy (Mar 20, 2009)

I like acww better idk why.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 20, 2009)

The GC version was so much better! The elevator music no one can top! >.<


----------



## pjcguy (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah I liked the ACGC music better than the others.
The ones for ACCF were the exact same for ACWW.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 20, 2009)

MeowMix said:
			
		

> Yeah I liked the ACGC music better than the others.
> The ones for ACCF were the exact same for ACWW.


Yeah they could've thrown in SOME originality!


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Apr 11, 2009)

GC mostly i guess


----------



## sa3ood (Apr 11, 2009)

City Folk , Because Ac And WW Was Out When I Was A Kid , A Jerk And A Die Hard Sonic Fan , I Changed alot now so yah...


----------



## fitzy (Apr 12, 2009)

I really like LGTTC!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 12, 2009)

CF because it is the only one I have played.


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2009)

i picked wii (City Folk/Lets Go To The City)


----------



## SilverCyrus (Apr 12, 2009)

i said wii version, but i played the gc version more, played it since it came out and still do sometimes....but the wii version is better because it has more things ACGC was just first is all(unless youve played AC64 or AF)....it would be nice if SCCF had a function to let you use a GC controller though


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 13, 2009)

I voted City Folk (wii)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2009)

Wild World. It's the only one I own. But I'm hoping to get CF for christmas.


----------



## Saud (Apr 17, 2009)

I really liked the AC one it was VERY addicting
but now I prefer ACCF or ACWW same to me.


----------



## Robin (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't have the Gamecube one, but I want it.

Still, I have to go with City Folk.


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Animal Crossing City Folk (Wii)


----------



## 100 (May 10, 2009)

I love the GC one. As far as AC goes, you cant beat the original.


----------



## Conor (May 10, 2009)

GC, Love LGTTC though, never played WW.


----------



## djman900 (May 10, 2009)

gc


----------



## Natalie27 (May 10, 2009)

i piked wii cuz i hardly play ac:ww any more and i dont have gc 1


----------



## Nynaeve (May 10, 2009)

GC all the way
The gb island was the coolest thing, you could also use the gb for able's shop to make patterns.  Not to mention the NES games you could get!  I spent almost as much time playing Balloon Fight as I did playing AC.  
The igloos were awesome
The balls were fun to kick around
GC is definitely way better


----------



## Huh? (May 10, 2009)

XArceus said:
			
		

> My AC GC reminds me of my town now.........By the way, anyone have Animal Island for GB?


me


----------



## Pear (May 10, 2009)

I think City Folk is the best, but PG just had a a charm to it...
Anyone who played PG knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 10, 2009)

ACGC was the best ever!
i wisk they brought back the tree models and stuff.


----------



## Niall (May 12, 2009)

Animal Crossing City Folk! ^_^


----------



## Phil (May 12, 2009)

Animal Crossing City Fok


----------



## mmmatlock (Jun 22, 2009)

ACGC!  It has such a homey feel to it...


----------

